# Travis Kalanick to sell 29% of his stake in Uber for $1.4 billion



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Uber's cofounder and former CEO Travis Kalanick is planning to sell $1.4 billion of stock in the company, or 29 percent of his stake, a source familiar with the arrangement told CNBC.

Kalanick, who resigned as CEO last summer following controversy, would sell his shares as part of a tender offer between SoftBank and Uber that will value the company at $48 billion. As originally reported by Bloomberg and confirmed by CNBC's source, Kalanick had wanted to sell as much as half of his stake in the company, but had to limit that amount due to agreements between the company and its buyers.

CNBC's source said that the sale was oversubscribed, so each party was only allowed to sell 58 percent of what they'd wanted.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/04/ube...elling-1-point-4-billion-worth-of-shares.html


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Duber12 (Dec 18, 2015)

A multi-billionaire for building a company that has never made a profit and may never make a profit.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

This rat wants to jump the ship. If he is to be found guilty in any of the Justice Department investigations, he'll spend some time in prison.

Almost a year ago he told an Uber driver - "some people don't like to take responsibility for their own shit. They blame everything in their life on somebody else. Good luck! " to which the Uber driver replied - "Good luck to you too, I know that you aren’t going to go far."

TK was Uber's main problem from day one, and I think he needs a long vacation inside a prison cell.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fortunately, TK is no longer at the helm of the "too big to fail" company.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Brooklyn said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/04/ube...elling-1-point-4-billion-worth-of-shares.html


This was what it was all about from the gitgo, folks. What he has done is steal from drivers to make this money, he's a criminal.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Apparently there was a wide spread interest by Travis and other early investors and employees to sell before Uber's planned 2019 IPO, but Softbank said no:

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-01-05/kalanick-sells-third-his-uber-stake-14-billion

''One week after Uber lost the title of the world's most valuable startup to its Chinese competitor Didi Chuxing, when company shareholders sold roughly $10 billion in stock to Softbank at a 30% discount to its most recent valuation of $68 billion, accepting a value of $48 billion as fair, *overnight the WSJ reported that Uber's former CEO and co-founder Travis Kalanick, who was ousted as chief executive in June, was selling nearly a third of his 10% stake for about $1.4 billion. *

Kalanick's sale is part of the deal that was struck by a consortium of investors led by SoftBank which is taking a 17.5% stake in Uber, mostly by purchasing shares from early investors and employees. SoftBank last week secured agreements from shareholders who were willing to sell, and the deal will close early this year, Uber said.

According to the WSJ, Kalanick had originally offered to sell as much as half of his total shares, but because there was a limit on how much SoftBank would buy, he agreed sell just 29%. Other investors also did not get to unload as many shares as they had hoped because of such widespread interest to sell. And, as Reuters summarizes:

The former CEO owns 10 percent of the company, which means his sale will unload 2.9 percent of Uber shares and earn him about $1.4 billion, the source added.

The bad news for Uber investors is that this sale by its former CEO at a sub-$50BN valuation limits any potential upside in the company for a long time, if not ever. The good news for Kalanick, is that it makes the Uber co-founder a billionaire for the first time, not just on paper.

Kalanick had never before sold shares of the company he ran for almost a decade.

The SoftBank deal offers investors and employees what could be their last chance to sell shares in a company-approved transaction before Uber's long awaited initial public offering, planned for 2019.

Finally, the sale is also a victory for new CEO Dara Khosrowshahi, who helped broker the deal in hopes of cashing out some of the company's legacy investors and who will benefit from a deep-pocketed investor like SoftBank.''


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

So it was a selling spree?

That’s not a good sign lol...

Writing is on the wall folks.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

The question is who would be dumb enough to buy it since Uber is getting shut down in a lot of places.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So it was a selling spree? That's not a good sign lol...Writing is on the wall folks.


T. Kalanick _*dun did sold*_ the other investors and Soft Bank the proverbial "bill of goods". This is not inconsistent, as I saw his manipulative tactics first hand when he testified before the D.C. City Council. He was a Master of the Grift and he pulled it off on those morons. He found the right one with whom to "make arrangements". The others got the benefit, too. One of them did finally turn against Uber, but that was only after he got primaried thus no longer got to participate in the "arrangements". He got primaried precisely because he had too much [solid waste] with him, not a small part of which was connected to the cab business.

Neither you drivers nor your customers need worry, though. If Uber does crash, Lyft will fill what part of the void that it can and some other company will step up to take Lyft's Number Two, We Try Harder, position. Those of you who are on *Scr*uber might want to consider signing up for *Gr*yft now, in order to beat the rush. Once Uber starts to totter, no doubt that Lyft will live up to its derogatory name and charge new sign-ups thirty per-cent.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> The question is who would be dumb enough to buy it since Uber is getting shut down in a lot of places.


Softbank was..


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

A lot of people are forgoing owning their own car these days in order to be able to buy a family home. The price of that 'needed' college education seems to have sky rocketed more than almost any other sector. In 1980, I can remember a 4 year business degree costing around $10,000 from PSU, UCONN, ASU, etc. Today that 4 year business degree can run you close to $200K (~20X more). Essentially, the younger generations are having to buy 2 houses these days - their college education and then their family home - all without their wages going up. 

Whether or not that's a big enough driving force in society to keep Uber and other ride share companies in business remains to be seen.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Ha, he wanted to sell more, but Softbank wouldn't let him.


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

The way a classic Ponzi scheme works is the top of the pyramid folks walk off with a nice payday and the suckers get left holding their ubers.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Made a Profit for Him !

Next . . .



just_me said:


> A lot of people are forgoing owning their own car these days in order to be able to buy a family home. The price of that 'needed' college education seems to have sky rocketed more than almost any other sector. In 1980, I can remember a 4 year business degree costing around $10,000 from PSU, UCONN, ASU, etc. Today that 4 year business degree can run you close to $200K (~20X more). Essentially, the younger generations are having to buy 2 houses these days - their college education and then their family home - all without their wages going up.
> 
> Whether or not that's a big enough driving force in society to keep Uber and other ride share companies in business remains to be seen.


Thank the cheap IMPORT LABOR FOR DECADES OLD WAGE STAGNATION !

Travis says " Every Man Needs a ' Man Cave'"


BurgerTiime said:


>





just_me said:


> Apparently there was a wide spread interest by Travis and other early investors and employees to sell before Uber's planned 2019 IPO, but Softbank said no:
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-01-05/kalanick-sells-third-his-uber-stake-14-billion
> 
> ...


They will LEGISLATE their way into solvency


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Softbank was..


The geniuses put a billion in a company that is losing billions every year lol.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Question is . . .
What is Garret Camp doing ?

The quiet ones must be watched .

The Magician always has you Watch the " focus" hand . . .

What is the ' Other' hand up to ?

Who is that man behind the curtain ?


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

heres to a high priced escort giving him aids he cant cure & or he chokes on it wish it was 100% he has to pay for it now but he still wins if 75K a year buys happiness he has generations of coke to binge on

would be nice if he only got 100K for it



getawaycar said:


> The question is who would be dumb enough to buy it since Uber is getting shut down in a lot of places.


a lot of billionaires or funds would love a 2.9% stake in uber risky as hell lot of upside for pocket change

travis just cashed out a billion from his ponzi madoff would be proud


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Anyone interested in INTEL stock ?

Free " N.S.A. BACKDOOR" inside !


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

just_me said:


> A lot of people are forgoing owning their own car these days in order to be able to buy a family home. The price of that 'needed' college education seems to have sky rocketed more than almost any other sector. In 1980, I can remember a 4 year business degree costing around $10,000 from PSU, UCONN, ASU, etc. Today that 4 year business degree can run you close to $200K (~20X more). Essentially, the younger generations are having to buy 2 houses these days - their college education and then their family home - all without their wages going up.
> 
> Whether or not that's a big enough driving force in society to keep Uber and other ride share companies in business remains to be seen.


a decent car is $10-$15 a day insurance included, not owning a car in a country built to own a car is so short sited & ignorant its 1-2 ubers a day, they own homes but they not next to work not to mention you really want to have your entire existence & movement dependent on a stranger or company, electricity, internet, cell phone, enough credits, credits working to leave a mile radius a personal jetsons utopia?
would you not teach kids to read because they have audio books? this not owning a car is non sense outside maybe new york & a handful of places driving will be a necessary adult skill for decades... self driving cars in 2-3 years or that theyll be cheapear & masses will use them is nonsense call me in 2035 for that non sense....

self driving golf carts make more sense a society that used to walk, bike, horse miles a day too lazy to go an 1/8th a mile to their star bucks or walmart so they summon exploited labor for $7 at 41% costs to tip their barista for baby cocaine marked up 7000% then the middle man sociopath passes down $2 net this is real life haha you think "adults" who cant afford a car are paying their credit cards to zero & have good credit? haha they paying interest on those "cheap" rides brilliant ponzi & trap...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GOOGLE/ D.A.R.P.A. DEFENSE CONTRACTOR/ uber partner

Wants you to know they take invasion of Your Privacy Very Seriously . . . . .
Cough giggle cough . . .



at-007smartLP said:


> a decent car is $10-$15 a day insurance included, not owning a car in a country built to own a car is so short sited & ignorant its 1-2 ubers a day, they own homes but they not next to work not to mention you really want to have your entire existence & movement dependent on a stranger or company, electricity, internet, cell phone, enough credits, credits working to leave a mile radius a personal jetsons utopia?
> would you not teach kids to read because they have audio books? this not owning a car is non sense outside maybe new york & a handful of places driving will be a necessary adult skill for decades... self driving cars in 2-3 years or that theyll be cheapear & masses will use them is nonsense call me in 2035 for that non sense....


It is the Agenda 21 Plan.
Along with elimination of property ownership.
People are to be herded to dense urban areas.
They may allow you to " Own" your own clothes in the future.
Cut to Government specifications of course. Made of " Approved" materials . . .



at-007smartLP said:


> a decent car is $10-$15 a day insurance included, not owning a car in a country built to own a car is so short sited & ignorant its 1-2 ubers a day, they own homes but they not next to work not to mention you really want to have your entire existence & movement dependent on a stranger or company, electricity, internet, cell phone, enough credits, credits working to leave a mile radius a personal jetsons utopia?
> would you not teach kids to read because they have audio books? this not owning a car is non sense outside maybe new york & a handful of places driving will be a necessary adult skill for decades... self driving cars in 2-3 years or that theyll be cheapear & masses will use them is nonsense call me in 2035 for that non sense....
> 
> self driving golf carts make more sense a society that used to walk, bike, horse miles a day too lazy to go an 1/8th a mile to their star bucks or walmart so they summon exploited labor for $7 at 41% costs to tip their barista for baby cocaine marked up 7000% then the middle man sociopath passes down $2 net this is real life haha you think "adults" who cant afford a car are paying their credit cards to zero & have good credit? haha they paying interest on those "cheap" rides brilliant ponzi & trap...


They care as much for uber drivers as they do for the 12 year olds picking coffee beans all day for 50 cents . . .


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

at-007smartLP said:


> a decent car is $10-$15 a day insurance included, not owning a car in a country built to own a car is so short sited & ignorant its 1-2 ubers a day, they own homes but they not next to work not to mention you really want to have your entire existence & movement dependent on a stranger or company, electricity, internet, cell phone, enough credits, credits working to leave a mile radius a personal jetsons utopia?
> would you not teach kids to read because they have audio books? this not owning a car is non sense outside maybe new york & a handful of places driving will be a necessary adult skill for decades... self driving cars in 2-3 years or that theyll be cheapear & masses will use them is nonsense call me in 2035 for that non sense....
> 
> self driving golf carts make more sense a society that used to walk, bike, horse miles a day too lazy to go an 1/8th a mile to their star bucks or walmart so they summon exploited labor for $7 at 41% costs to tip their barista for baby cocaine marked up 7000% then the middle man sociopath passes down $2 net this is real life haha you think "adults" who cant afford a car are paying their credit cards to zero & have good credit? haha they paying interest on those "cheap" rides brilliant ponzi & trap...


No. I would not want to live like the Jetsons, as you describe it.

That $10-$15 a day comes out to $3,652.50 to $5,478.75 a year, or $304.38 to $456.57 a month. According to the following article, students are on average graduating today with $300.00+ a month payments for their first 10 years after graduation. That's just the government debt btw, never mind the private debt. http://time.com/money/4534379/student-loan-debt-record/



tohunt4me said:


> Anyone interested in INTEL stock ?
> 
> Free " N.S.A. BACKDOOR" inside !


Ain't that something? WOW. It sounds like every Pentium that Intel ever made is vulnerable to the Spectre and Meltdown attacks. How would you know if you were attacked when there's no log files generated via one of those attacks? I guess you would have to be watching how slow your computer is running while watching all of the Microsoft computer indicators all telling you: ''Everything's great. No problem here. Nothing to see''. Dang....

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018...esearcher-discovered-worst-flaw-intel-history -


----------



## Sueuber (Jul 29, 2017)

Its wise of him to abandon the sinking ship.Otherwise, $1.4 billion will turn into $1.4 hundred in few years."Clever rat".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

just_me said:


> No. I would not want to live like the Jetsons, as you describe it.
> 
> That $10-$15 a day comes out to $3,652.50 to $5,478.75 a year, or $304.38 to $456.57 a month. According to the following article, students are on average graduating today with $300.00+ a month payments for their first 10 years after graduation. That's just the government debt btw, never mind the private debt. http://time.com/money/4534379/student-loan-debt-record/
> 
> ...


Every electronic Device with chips manufactured by Every Manufacturer is Vulnerable.

This includes your car also.

" Smart Home " anyone ?

Ted Kaczynski was Right !

How about a " NICE DRIVERLESS CAR"?


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

getawaycar said:


> The question is who would be dumb enough to buy it since Uber is getting shut down in a lot of places.


SOFTBANK!


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

He's smart. He's a cash billionaire off a company that will never produce a profit by selling stock. He has lost faith and confidence in his own company hence why he was willing to dump nearly a third of his share in the company.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

WaveRunner1 said:


> He's smart. He's a cash billionaire off a company that will never produce a profit by selling stock. He has lost faith and confidence in his own company hence why he was willing to dump nearly a third of his share in the company.


Correction.. he was WILLING to dump 50% of the company.. he was only allowed 30%

To be honest I understand companies selling percentages to recover their investments and bring in returns.. but I'm just surprised these companies were willing to let so much go with the IPO like a year away.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> Correction.. he was WILLING to dump 50% of the company.. he was only allowed 30%
> 
> To be honest I understand companies selling percentages to recover their investments and bring in returns.. but I'm just surprised these companies were willing to let so much go with the IPO like a year away.


Investors ALWAYS wanted the I.P.O.

TRAVIS never seemed to want it.
Through multiple machinations
Travis has been deposed.

Perhaps
Softbank can herd these cats to Market.

Softbank has greater experience.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice payday.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> Correction.. he was WILLING to dump 50% of the company.. he was only allowed 30%
> 
> To be honest I understand companies selling percentages to recover their investments and bring in returns.. but I'm just surprised these companies were willing to let so much go with the IPO like a year away.


Maybe Travis knows Uber is a dead-end company. Maybe he knows Google and others will bash Uber in the coming years especially with self-driving technology which is minimum 5 years away. What does he care right now? He will always have the fame of being the creator of Uber and CEO who exploded the company globally. Now he has a billion+ in liquid cash. He can start something else now.


----------



## ganerbangla (Mar 4, 2017)

Sound like he want cash out his money.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

If he ever gets what he deserves and ends up in jail, he'll at least have plenty of money for commissary.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> This rat wants to jump the ship. If he is to be found guilty in any of the Justice Department investigations, he'll spend some time in prison.
> 
> Almost a year ago he told an Uber driver - "some people don't like to take responsibility for their own shit. They blame everything in their life on somebody else. Good luck! " to which the Uber driver replied - "Good luck to you too, I know that you aren't going to go far."
> 
> TK was Uber's main problem from day one, and I think he needs a long vacation inside a prison cell.


If Ubers main problem was TK, how come they're losing more money now than when he still ran the company?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Me thinks 2018 will be an interesting year for Big Foober...180 days of MORE change, anyone?


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If Ubers main problem was TK, how come they're losing more money now than when he still ran the company?


This.
Way less promos now as well.
Like how the **** are they losing more money now with no promo/guarantees vs $35/50 hr guarantees for months straight.


----------



## UberDiaz (Aug 6, 2016)

at-007smartLP said:


> heres to a high priced escort giving him aids he cant cure & or he chokes on it wish it was 100% he has to pay for it now but he still wins if 75K a year buys happiness he has generations of coke to binge on
> 
> would be nice if he only got 100K for it
> 
> ...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

He'll be lucky if he gets 800 million for his shares. 
Add that to what he already has, probably doesn't even break 2 billion. 

Sucker!

Karma baby! Finally getting what he deserves!


----------



## newdriverintown (Sep 20, 2017)

Duber12 said:


> A multi-billionaire for building a company that has never made a profit and may never make a profit.


You see that there is not necessarily true. It's just being "smart"; it's kind of comparable to how Trump hasn't paid taxes because he knows how to work the system; Uber knows how to work the system to their liking. If it appears there's no profits is one thing, but tbh there is a lot of money here, to which the guys on top pocket. So there is a profit here, I mean that's why their shares went up, right?



Cableguynoe said:


> He'll be lucky if he gets 800 million for his shares.
> Add that to what he already has, probably doesn't even break 2 billion.
> 
> Sucker!
> ...


How is that a karma? If he's cashing out millions. Yeah that's not Karma. That's business. More than the millions anyone of Uber's drivers will ever get.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

newdriverintown said:


> How is that a karma? If he's cashing out millions. Yeah that's not Karma. That's business. More than the millions anyone of Uber's drivers will ever get.


I wasn't being serious...


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

Brooklyn said:


> Uber's cofounder and former CEO Travis Kalanick is planning to sell $1.4 billion of stock in the company, or 29 percent of his stake, a source familiar with the arrangement told CNBC.
> 
> Kalanick, who resigned as CEO last summer following controversy, would sell his shares as part of a tender offer between SoftBank and Uber that will value the company at $48 billion. As originally reported by Bloomberg and confirmed by CNBC's source, Kalanick had wanted to sell as much as half of his stake in the company, but had to limit that amount due to agreements between the company and its buyers.
> 
> ...


He won't sell until they go public. It's a ponzie scheme, been saying it since day one. Can't wait to see investors lose their shirts.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

getawaycar said:


> The geniuses put a billion in a company that is losing billions every year lol.


They also bought sprint.They must no care about money losing companies.



Leo1983 said:


> He won't sell until they go public. It's a ponzie scheme, been saying it since day one. Can't wait to see investors lose their shirts.


Unfortunately it cost average people some money in there 401k.As soon as Uber goes public hedge fund companies will buy lots of stock.


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

just_me said:


> The SoftBank deal offers investors and employees what could be their last chance to sell shares in a company-approved transaction before Uber's long awaited initial public offering, planned for 2019.


As years are passing and Uber is loosing more and more billions that long awaited IPO is looking terribly unattractive


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If Ubers main problem was TK, how come they're losing more money now than when he still ran the company?


Exactly !


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Every electronic Device with chips manufactured by Every Manufacturer is Vulnerable.
> 
> This includes your car also.
> 
> ...


That's why we should all have an old pickup truck with a carburetor. Also plan on manually pumping gas out of the tanks...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's why we should all have an old pickup truck with a carburetor. Also plan on manually pumping gas out of the tanks...


Army auctioned off a few old dodge 4x4's recently with E.M.P. shielding.
Designed to run after a nuclear blast at ground zero.
They went pretty cheap.
Had communications shack on back.
" Living quarters"

I know where there are a few high pressure condensate wells i could get to pretty easily.
Also know how to brew & distill fuel from alchohol.
I would be set on fuel.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If Ubers main problem was TK, how come they're losing more money now than when he still ran the company?
> 
> There's a pretty simple reason for Uber still losing money. Uber hasn't raised its' per mile rate yet. I guess Uber knows if it does this it will lose a good bit of its' market share to cheaper competitors. It might lose a huge amount of market share, how much I don't know. When it does raise the rates I'm pretty sure Uber will take a higher commission on rides and the commissions will probably end up in the 40-50% range at least.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

But . . .
But . . .

" LOWER RATES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

" FLYING CAR " !


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Army auctioned off a few old dodge 4x4's recently with E.M.P. shielding.
> Designed to run after a nuclear blast at ground zero.
> They went pretty cheap.
> Had communications shack on back.
> ...


I just have a safe full of guns and bullets.

Gonna start a raider gang after the apocalypse.








'

Then after I solidify my power base i'll start "taxing" instead of raiding. Also as long as everyone is afraid of me I will become the law. I will become the order.

Then in 5 generations my bloodline will be the kings of the new dark ages, or dead...

You live by the sword you die by the sword.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

just_me said:


> A lot of people are forgoing owning their own car these days in order to be able to buy a family home. The price of that 'needed' college education seems to have sky rocketed more than almost any other sector. In 1980, I can remember a 4 year business degree costing around $10,000 from PSU, UCONN, ASU, etc. Today that 4 year business degree can run you close to $200K (~20X more). Essentially, the younger generations are having to buy 2 houses these days - their college education and then their family home - all without their wages going up.
> 
> Whether or not that's a big enough driving force in society to keep Uber and other ride share companies in business remains to be seen.


A 4 year from any s.u.n.y. college in new york costs just under 30 grand (7 per year). Some of these schools offer very desirable engineering and other degrees. All depends on where you live and what you believe in. Some schools here also cost 50 grand per year and offer an equivalent education to state schools. Chose your degrees wisely.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> If Ubers main problem was TK, how come they're losing more money now than when he still ran the company?


You can't change the direction and culture of a multi billion dollar company overnight. Uber will get better now that adults are running the company.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

goneubering said:


> You can't change the direction and culture of a multi billion dollar company overnight. Uber will get better now that adults are running the company.


Lol! Show me the money.


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

goneubering said:


> You can't change the direction and culture of a multi billion dollar company overnight. Uber will get better now that adults are running the company.


I am not a fan of TK but he certainly created a multi million dollar company...this is no child work! As for the adults running the company 
I don't see much sparkles so far. Uber has to show that it can stop the company horrendous losses before the third quarter of 2018... any disappointment will put a successful IPO in jeopardy, as well as their ability to stay in business.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

majxl said:


> I am not a fan of TK but he certainly created a multi million dollar company...this is no child work! As for the adults running the company
> I don't see much sparkles so far. Uber has to show that it can stop the company horrendous losses before the third quarter of 2018... any disappointment will put a successful IPO in jeopardy, as well as their ability to stay in business.


It's billion not million. In spite of the negativity on this forum I expect Uber will be in business for a long time.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

goneubering said:


> It's billion not million. In spite of the negativity on this forum I expect Uber will be in business for a long time.


Upon what do you base this expectation?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Upon what do you base this expectation?


Millions of happy customers.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Millions of happy customers.


That's only a fraction of how a business becomes successful.
Rule 1:
Revenue MUST exceed expenses.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> That's only a fraction of how a business becomes successful.
> Rule 1:
> Revenue MUST exceed expenses.


Be patient grasshopper. They're not stupid.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

goneubering said:


> Be patient grasshopper. They're not stupid.


Umm what?

My argument to the contrary.

1 $9000 loss per car on Uber exchange.
2 Uber's profit margin since day 1
3 letting the "bro culture" flourish
4 the tipping issue 
5 lost and found return should have been a revenue stream since day 1
6 every single time Uber got caught with its pants down I can't think of


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Umm what?
> 
> My argument to the contrary.
> 
> ...


That's all water under the bridge. You can't live in the past.


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Brooklyn said:


> Uber's cofounder and former CEO Travis Kalanick is planning to sell $1.4 billion of stock in the company, or 29 percent of his stake, a source familiar with the arrangement told CNBC.
> 
> Kalanick, who resigned as CEO last summer following controversy, would sell his shares as part of a tender offer between SoftBank and Uber that will value the company at $48 billion. As originally reported by Bloomberg and confirmed by CNBC's source, Kalanick had wanted to sell as much as half of his stake in the company, but had to limit that amount due to agreements between the company and its buyers.
> 
> ...


of course he wants to cash out before his shares become worthless.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

just_me said:


> A lot of people are forgoing owning their own car these days in order to be able to buy a family home. The price of that 'needed' college education seems to have sky rocketed more than almost any other sector. In 1980, I can remember a 4 year business degree costing around $10,000 from PSU, UCONN, ASU, etc. Today that 4 year business degree can run you close to $200K (~20X more). Essentially, the younger generations are having to buy 2 houses these days - their college education and then their family home - all without their wages going up.
> 
> Whether or not that's a big enough driving force in society to keep Uber and other ride share companies in business remains to be seen.


Lots of parallels with living in Sydney. Apart from one thing. The median price of a freestanding home here has topped $1,000,000 (USD $740,000).










roadman said:


> of course he wants to cash out before his shares become worthless.


Or Maybe he just wants to get out of the US and checkout opportunities overseas. Here at Bondi last week enjoying a Sydney Summer.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Duber12 said:


> A multi-billionaire for building a company that has never made a profit and may never make a profit.


Like him or hate him, he is a genius.


----------



## liuberbiz (Nov 1, 2016)

lets face the facts UBER SUCKS


----------

